# What The?



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

just had the same thing, waited a bit and she's apples again... what the...


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

If you turn off youporn it all works ok :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

squizzy said:


> If you turn off youporn it all works ok :lol: :lol:


Paul why change???? ,no harm in the occasional error message mate :lol:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the error has something to do with hosting accounts only being allowed a certain percentage quota on CPU usage on the server its located on, and when it exceeds this at any stage (through high site usage), it will give that error message.

Could be wrong though (it happens very occasionally).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaEYjskAADbfgAAQUYX9UoyDXAq/7//gMAEGW0NU8U01NqMj9QIMagAGg0NBqU/U9Sfqanqek09IaGgAGnqZA8g1T9EJppNNMTQAAAaMgNrrUjIe5kGBcLvPNG91SC5PJ39WDIgRmNxOgXF6OOEPsKtIGkTybeM6phULZS8Hdi3bq8qsKYmPqsE+ZQ6GIPeEBJmD9b7HDQdQ7W+JGh25BdlMo072vM4KAL6ELONZj+4JiL6YxUqCVlywQ0zvc+MQpW1MF6EKAFiknI88AanQFQHEL7mpNSMIZMbFy/amTU5LW0OOekRSRIkqmYhOiMkpqReBA2idCBEZB4nUuGMPgUwwsys0/2W6HDO4qvleQUTOicJcwIY1zQUapoDHBhGJRGB1LlCRYQokiDCVLaZtjKG3i7kinChIUIxHZIA=


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Just happened to me as i was perusing the Wiki.
Waited a few moments found this thread & all is good now.
Did have two tabs open, one in the Wiki, one on the forum.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Seems to pop up for a while every 2-3 days just for a couple of minutes luckily


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Happened again tonight while on the chat , all went blank and we were all kicked out , the other night all past posts were lost on the chat, happening now very frequently .
:? :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Jus out of interest, it happened again tonight redphoenix...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTghoScAACrfgAAQUAeIAii2FKo/7//gMADaWET1Ewp5TeqaBiZppHqGho9QammieqeRHlN6oyMgZDIGg1PUyj1R5IeoPU0GIAGnqKpl7vdDkUPwu/E4ON3nu1fRpKxHpMUr3vSLItWI+CNTr5uK1pkfLiUO+bJZZQRjFMSAltLYtcx4ISBaMTRRax7LkGpBXoCOjijBSBLFuj6jfPVx2V0N5s3iugs4ZqFDS2x0rMtGgjxaRp0LOwTjnlugyvOoJmBRIIxCiaygyxwQGINnr3WbEx+Sc4NQzpicpPDkaFWtCfQdcJkZbQkWETH1Pq0C/qIDUIhF0n/F3JFOFCQOCGhJwA==


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Take it easy Red no harm done, go fishing on the w/end instead ! :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Ok, looks like the chat script is the major culprit. No worries - might have to find an alternative chat capability (bugger - just as I was getting used to that one).
> 
> $ cat long_log.txt | awk '{print $7 " " $18}' | sed 's/\?.*//' | perl -e 'while($i=<STDIN>){ chomp($i); ($t,$u)=split(/ /,$i); $tt{$u}+=$t; } foreach $t (keys(%tt)){ print $tt{$t} . " " . $t . "\n"; }' | sort -r -n| more
> 47.75 /chat/ajaxloader.php
> ...


Geez Red that seems a lot for ajax? You should shop at Aldi! :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It seems almost every night now there are periods where page load on the forum or screen refresh on chat takes many seconds. It seems chat is a pig and I don't think there is anyone particularly wedded to the current chat.

Is it possible to get the old POC system working? Wasn't perfect but did work better. Or maybe we should just use one of the public chat systems and list our ids in our profiles, as the system allows?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbwMHMgAACDfgAAQQIeAELRkEAA/79+gMACtQaJJ4NSbFDanqbUZHlHqGMJiaDBGIZGEwanoSZI2ETQaNqBpoyr8i1Sefq1laV5UfI+Edwpu6YZdaqtKfj2mlnPGAcwdA/YdMLEaDQpIjL4qghaQ7LycMSDOO99YeLXuWq75F9iOu4zu5shtTpChLZ+x2CSIw83FHYRgz4bRrCWVNkW45CP2BYMhmGVmX9EQemKvG6UrSQRzSHDBRmiRcjUrXWFzM4IJyZ4ec0lMEcQvsCwj/F3JFOFCQvAwcyA=


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

same thing was happenin 2 me alot a lil while back but hasnt happened in a fw weeks


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> ...My fault I suspect - I was running a site backup...


Hmmm, methinks its not chat big red, but I think you've hit the nail on the head. Just happened again at about 9:08, all previous issues seem to have happened around 8pm. I reckon there's a scheduled backup at 8pm (prior to daylight savings). Aside from that I went into chat immediately after it came back and it said there was only one user in the last 5 minutes. Something to look into anyway. 'course I could be wrong.


----------

